# TO 35



## cookie_monster (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi everyone! I just got a Massey Ferguson TO 35 with the Standard Diesel engine. I rebuilt the engine and it runs okay, except it pushes out glow plugs when I set it to higher R.P.M.s. The injection pump and injectors are fresh. Compression shows 225-250 PSI.

Anyone have an idea what could cause this? Any help is appreciated.


----------

